# Help me determine fair market value for these body parts~~



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

I am parting out a 66 lemans with some GTO parts. These are too big for the usual ebay, so I need to know how to price them. THanks!

'66 GTO hood in really good shape

both rust free fenders

2 complete doors with great glass, super nice wing vents and all interal parts....handles and even locks with a key.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*parts price*

Hood-$200
fenders-$275
doors$175


hope this helps


----------

